# LR article about Sony water resistance



## Jopa (Nov 1, 2017)

Interesting read as usually.
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/10/about-getting-your-camera-wet-teardown-of-a-salty-sony-a7sii/

"This is an easy water access because the foam seal doesn’t go all the way around the door (it stops where the forceps are pointing)."

"But this ‘weather resistant’ camera has absolutely no weather resistance on the bottom."

Q/A on Disqus:
Q: Lets come at this from a different angle. Which high rental cameras have you NOT, seen water damage from? I have heard of people washing salt water off their Canon 1DX with a hose. How do the top of line Canons and Nikons hold up?

A - Roger: I don't remember seeing a D5 or 1Dx with obvious salt-water damage, but we rent far fewer of those, and I expect the rentals tend to be to more experienced photographers.


----------



## James Larsen (Nov 2, 2017)

The Canon/Nikon higher end bodies definitely seem to have a better build, and in my opinion are more rugged.
The Sony mirrorless bodies just look like it's easier for water to seep into the body...


----------



## Jopa (Nov 2, 2017)

That was always the case since I remember myself shooting a Sony camera. They make super high tech bodies but their "weather resistance" was always under a question. It's probably much easier for them to design a circuit board than a properly sealed body


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 2, 2017)

Jopa said:


> That was always the case since I remember myself shooting a Sony camera. They make super high tech bodies but their "weather resistance" was always under a question. It's probably much easier for them to design a circuit board than a properly sealed body


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 2, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > That was always the case since I remember myself shooting a Sony camera. They make super high tech bodies but their "weather resistance" was always under a question. It's probably much easier for them to design a circuit board than a properly sealed body



Nah! That's not a Sony bag, is it? 
A real Sony bag would not have anything so sensible and low-tech as press-studs. It would have fancy electronic locks and switches, with a menu-driven interface explaining how you can apply different levels of locking and sealing according to the depth of water it will be in or the amount of rain falling.
Then to protect those electronic components from the water you can buy a bag.......oh, wait......


----------



## Jopa (Nov 2, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



LOL

No IBIS (in-bag image stabilization) - no deal!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 2, 2017)

Apparently Sony weather sealing is meant to keep the water in......


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 2, 2017)

yes, that is what the blue bag is for: to protect your camera bag and Canon gear from water dripping out of leaky SONY body. another good idea is to wrap that leaky SONY camera body in a disposable diaper. the stuff is available from your local service station. very convenient. 



Don Haines said:


> Apparently Sony weather sealing is meant to keep the water in......


----------



## Jopa (Nov 2, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> yes, that is what the blue bag is for: to protect your camera bag and Canon gear from water dripping out of leaky SONY body. another good idea is to wrap that leaky SONY camera body in a disposable diaper. the stuff is available from your local service station. very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL that's a rough joke  Imagine amount of $hitstorm if you post it on a Sony forum


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 2, 2017)

maybe use a jumbo sized diaper then? The purpose of a diaper is to absorb stuff. right? 




Jopa said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > yes, that is what the blue bag is for: to protect your camera bag and Canon gear from water dripping out of leaky SONY body. another good idea is to wrap that leaky SONY camera body in a disposable diaper. the stuff is available from your local service station. very convenient.
> ...


----------

